# Is FirstMaxx....aka....Fast Eddie still ALIVE???



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*You have to agree that nothing could ruin a wonderful weekend of archery than a bad case of food poisoning.....

Hope you are getting better Eddie....*


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *You have to agree that nothing could ruin a wonderful weekend of archery than a bad case of food poisoning.....
> 
> Hope you are getting better Eddie....*


I'm really beginning to wonder myself. Not only No_X_Eddie, but the rest of the NC folks as well. I realize that none of us shot "impressive" scores at LAS, but heck, it's over with, time to talk smack about the next gathering. :wink:

Jr. & I will be going to Raleigh this evening - if Eddie doesn't show up, I'll know something is bad wrong other than ukey:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

He might be doin time in VA the way it sounded. Spilling toxic waste and not reporting it is frowned upon, even there.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

And he blames it all on a


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Never heard of a pastry inducing the Wrath of Harley Earl. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Are you saying Fast Eddie has lost a step??? :bolt:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Bees said:


> Are you saying Fast Eddie has lost a step??? :bolt:


I don't think it was a step he was losing.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> Are you saying Fast Eddie has lost a step??? :bolt:





Spoon13 said:


> I don't think it was a step he was losing.


According to him via a phone conversation with Jr on the way home, he lost "gallons" of ukey:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*.......UPDATE.......​*
Mac saw Eddie Monday, he was hurting. then yesterday he called and said it got worse Monday evening, went to a doctor Tue. Said he had food poisoning....maybe the peanut butter icecream?

*AFTER ALL THE NEWS....He ate Peanut Butter Icecream....What was he thinking!!!!

Someone PLEEASSEEEEEEeeeee take any and all sharp objects away from him.*
.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow, I hate to hear that he actually did get food poisoning. :thumbs_do

I ate the peanut butter ice cream as well, but then, I've got a lead lined stomach. 

Sure hope he comes to COS tonight. He challenged me to a crispy every time we shoot together until he catches back up. I have 3 of his now and he has none of mine. Of course if he does come tonight, he'll probably back out of the challenge since he's been sick.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

BH had it too! What the hell were you guys doing??


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The more I hear, the happier I become that I _didn't_ stay over on Sat night..   :bolt:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> The more I hear, the happier I become that I _didn't_ stay over on Sat night..   :bolt:


I'm with you. I really wanted to be there but NC was a SAFE place to be.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

itchyfinger said:


> BH had it too! What the hell were you guys doing??


I would guess a 5th of Jack AND a 5th of Crown may hurt you some, but he looked good sunday morning. I am glad I left a 1am and not 4am. Wonder what food tore him up.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

VA Vince said:


> I would guess a 5th of Jack AND a 5th of Crown may hurt you some, but he looked good sunday morning. I am glad I left a 1am and not 4am. Wonder what food tore him up.


Bacon and eggs were mentioned? Did you guys hit a Denny's grad slam or something


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

VA Vince said:


> I would guess a 5th of Jack AND a 5th of Crown may hurt you some, but he looked good sunday morning. I am glad I left a 1am and not 4am. Wonder what food tore him up.


*Amazingly.....he survived all of that.........

We exchanged pms the other night and he said that he thought it was something he picked up for breakfast on Monday morning....Said he got a hot ambulance ride out of it.....

So Get Well Wishes go out to you too..... BUZZ BOY!!!*
.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> I would guess a 5th of Jack AND a 5th of Crown may hurt you some, but he looked good sunday morning. I am glad I left a 1am and not 4am. Wonder what food tore him up.


Oh no....I am not a PRO at shooting....but if Jack had a PRO drinking team. I would be a Top 10 Draft pick. I was fine Sun morning :wink:

I actually got food poisoning Tues morning...got to ride in a flashy light vehicle and everything....but after half a day in the hospital and 3 IVs  I am back to my feisty self


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> Bacon and eggs were mentioned? Did you guys hit a Denny's grad slam or something


That breakfast was bought in Arlington....I was texting you on the way home from the hospital.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> The more I hear, the happier I become that I _didn't_ stay over on Sat night..   :bolt:


We didn't stay at the "Budget Inn" our food was :thumb:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well saw FirstMaxx tonight - he was looking a bit picked, but none the worse for wear. He did manage to shoot a few arrows in the general direction of the target, but barely had enough strength to pull them.

He did stick around long enough to go eat with us and held it down at least until the time Jr & I left.

Hornet, had no idea what you were going through. You and Eddie didn't share any "special" moments over the weekend, did you???? :tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, sure glad to hear Maxx and Hornet both seemed to have survived the weekend.. it was a rough one.. :lol: :wink: :cheers:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I feel for you two guys. Been there done that. No fun at all. 
Feel better fast then we can make fun of it all.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Miss Lucky, what is this I hear you threw a BUCKET of peanuts? :zip:

Now in my Assistant Principal role, I have heard just about everything, but I can't wait to hear ths one! :wink:

Was it a muscle spasm?


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Thats right give them all detention Mr Root Beer.
Ok everyone just write on the chalk board 100 times.

Kiddies should only throw smack and never through food.

For the shame of it all.
I am so disapointed in each and every one of you.
Now go to your corners and no recess today.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> Thats right give them all detention Mr Root Beer.
> Ok everyone just write on the chalk board 100 times.


You would not believe how many kids ask, "Can I do it on the computer?" 

Like I do not know what "Cut, Copy, and Paste" does? :wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

heilman181 said:


> Miss Lucky, what is this I hear you threw a BUCKET of peanuts? :zip:


let's just say I ducked, ran for cover, and tossed the waitress an extra $20 :zip:

peanut wars ain't what they used to be :wink:

glad to hear everyones feeling better :thumbs_up


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

pintojk said:


> let's just say I ducked, ran for cover, and tossed the waitress an extra $20 :zip:
> 
> peanut wars ain't what they used to be :wink:
> 
> glad to hear everyones feeling better :thumbs_up


Hey Pbean, playing with these Yanks is soooo much fun Guess Fast Eddie thought you forgot about his little prank on you last year eh! :wink:

Payback....................... ah! ukey::zip:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> That breakfast was bought in Arlington....I was texting you on the way home from the hospital.


Ah...just happened by happenstance??? :wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

BH couldn't have got food poisoning Sunday or Monday...............his innards were still pickled!

Vince, it wasn't a whole fifth of Crown. There was a snort and half left.........:noidea: why it wasn't polished off. Young folks just aren't what they used to be!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh no....I am not a PRO at shooting....but if Jack had a PRO drinking team. I would be a Top 10 Draft pick. I was fine Sun morning :wink:
> 
> I actually got food poisoning Tues morning...got to ride in a flashy light vehicle and everything....but after half a day in the hospital and 3 IVs  I am back to my feisty self


You gonna make this "getting sick" thing during or after the LAS shoot an annual tradition? 

Holy smokes man. Glad you are okay.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

heilman181 said:


> Miss Lucky, what is this I hear you threw a BUCKET of peanuts? :zip:
> 
> Now in my Assistant Principal role, I have heard just about everything, but I can't wait to hear ths one! :wink:
> 
> Was it a muscle spasm?



*WHOOOOOOooooo Little Ole' MEEEEEeeeeeeeee?????????????????

Lets seeee........Anybody got pictures??????....NOOOooooo?????....then.....

I DIDN"T DO IT!!!!!.........IT WAS MAC.....HE DID IT!!!!.....and what a Whimmy Throw it was....... errrrrr.....or so I heard.....

....and throwing peanuts....is better than throwing cookies....right EDDIE???*
.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WHOOOOOOooooo Little Ole' MEEEEEeeeeeeeee?????????????????
> 
> Lets seeee........Anybody got pictures??????....NOOOooooo?????....then.....
> 
> ...


Exactly what I thought!

Add a little pressure and they start singing like canary's! :zip:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

sounds like you guys got what we had up here last month, 
My kids school had 34 kids out and that was just the 1st graders. My daughter even made the evening news telling her story how she got sick. 

Hope all you guys feel better soon!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

blondstar said:


> sounds like you guys got what we had up here last month,
> My kids school had 34 kids out and that was just the 1st graders. My daughter even made the evening news telling her story how she got sick.
> 
> Hope all you guys feel better soon!


*Nice to see you again at Lancaster....now keep those boys in line up there!!!*
.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mr. October said:


> You gonna make this "getting sick" thing during or after the LAS shoot an annual tradition?
> 
> Holy smokes man. Glad you are okay.


I hope not.....at least this year it happened AFTER and was freak occurrence.


----------

